# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Женщины с формами действуют на мужчин наркотически

## Irina

Глядя на женщин с пропорциями фигуры, напоминающими песочные часы, мужчины могут испытывать такое же ощущение опьянения, как и при употреблении высококачественного алкоголя или наркотиков. Такой вывод делают учёные после исследования со сканированием мозга.

Согласно новому исследованию, при виде пышных женских форм у мужчин активируются зоны головного мозга, ответственные за чувство удовольствия и вознаграждения. Учёные считают, что своим исследованием подводят научную базу под утверждение, что женщины с более выпуклыми формами, такие, как Дженнифер Лопес или Бейонсе Ноулз, сексуально более привлекательны.

Исследователи показали четырнадцати участникам эксперимента – мужчинам, чей средний возраст составлял 25 лет – фотографии ягодиц семи женщин. Затем исследователи показали фотографии тех же женщин после пластической операции, при которой жир был перемещён с области пояса на ягодицы без изменения общего веса.

Сканирование мозга участников эксперимента при просмотре фотографий показало, что при виде женщин после операции у мужчин активизировались области головного мозга, ответственные за чувство удовольствия. В их числе и области, ответственные за реакцию на наркотики и алкоголь.

Исследователь Стивен Платек (Steven Platek), специалист по эволюционно-когнитивной нейрофизиологии из Гвинет-колледжа в Джорджии, США, комментирует результаты исследования: «Результаты могут помочь нам углубить научное понимание пристрастия к порнографии и расстройств, связанных с ним, таких, как эректильная дисфункция в отсутствие порнографии».

Ученые также обнаружили, что изменения в индексе массы тела женщины затрагивают лишь те области головного мозга, которые непосредственно задействованы в простой визуальной оценке размера и формы. По словам Стивена Платека, это может свидетельствовать о том, что мозг оценивает женскую красоту в зависимости от распределения жира в теле, исходя не столько из собственного устройства, сколько из общественных стандартов красоты.

----------


## Irina

> Глядя на женщин с пропорциями фигуры, напоминающими песочные часы, мужчины могут испытывать такое же ощущение опьянения, как и при употреблении высококачественного алкоголя или наркотиков.


Неужели это правда? Мужчины, поделитесь возникающими ощущениями при виде таких женщин.

----------


## ПаранойА

Ну на самом деле так. Хоть я и не мужчина. Но мне кажется что гораздо приятнее смотреть на женщину с красивыми формами, чем на доску какую-нить.

----------

